
Ask HN: How can we help project to succeed? - kayf
I was wondering how many projects failed even before started. 🧐<p>I think we can all have great ideas, but we don&#x27;t have the knowledge to act efficiently on it and turn them into valuable concepts. Even if we read a lot of articles on the web, it&#x27;s still hard to find good actionable insights and personal advice.<p>My thought is: can&#x27;t we build a bundle mixing actionable training, turn-key software and mentoring to help people to bootstrap their projects?<p>The bundle&#x27;s goal gonna be :<p>- An actionable how-to and knowledge to help you to validate an idea (+ an online community to discuss and go deeper)
- The right tools to build your MVPs without over-thinking about stack (Landing page, Audience builder, Reusable templates, etc..)
- Coaching to help you set your pace and make sure you&#x27;re on the right track.<p>A little bit like Startups.com, Indie Hackers or Product Hunt Ship are doing but with peering and mentoring at this core.<p>In one sentence, helping you to be focused on your product and reduce your mental workload.<p>Would you be willing to pay for such a service? If yes, how much ?<p>Any feedbacks would be awesome!
======
benj_malartic
Love the idea! I guest I will be willing to pay depending on how much I get
from those software deals and the number of hours of mentoring

